# Norethisterone help



## xClaireyx (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi there

The doctor prescribed me norethisterone back in January to stop some spotting inbetween my periods and also to regulate them to every 28 days. I have been taking the tablets as prescribed but i am wary about taking them this month as i know i have just ovulated and i am hoping to be pregnant so unsure if i should take the tablets or not. 

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Claire


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Claire,

I'd advise to remain on treatment as per Doctor's instructions and discuss the implications with them. If your cycle has regulated then it might be worth discussing if you could stop them for a short while when ttc. It usually isn't advised to continue on hormone treatments when pregnant but the information we have indicates that there isn't any major problems noted from doing this inadvertently (lots of people seem to manage to get pregnant when on the pill with no adverse efffects  )

Best wishes
Maz x


----------

